# DIAL/64000.A.1  ???



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mein AntVir bringt folgende Meldung:

DIAL/64000.A.1
Datei kann nicht gelöscht werden.

Was bedeutet das, und was kann ich tun???

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
mama88


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

bei welcher Datei? (Antivir müsste den kompletten "Pfad" melden, also den namen der beanstandeten datei und den Ort, wo sie ist)

wenn Du die datei nicht löschen kannst, könnte sie evtl. noch aktiv sein. 

dann evtl. hier lesen
http://board.protecus.de/t8640.htm

s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

kenn mich nicht aus, aber im Report steht folgendes:

C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\Z1AK5OAJ
  hbtools[1].cab
  ArchiveType: CAB (Microsoft)
    --> HbTools.inf
        HINWEIS! Der Archivheader ist defekt
    --> hbinstie.dll
        HINWEIS! Der Archivheader ist defekt
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\496F05YB
  brachiosaurus[1].zip
  ArchiveType: ZIP
      HINWEIS! Das Archiv ist unbekannt oder defekt
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0P1TZGGY
  Juliette[1].cab
  ArchiveType: CAB (Microsoft)
    --> Juliette.dll
        [FUND!] Enthält Signatur eines kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammes DIAL/64000.A.1 (Dialer)



Hilft das???


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich um einen "Carpe diem"-Dialer handelt (Eurodialer), zumindest deutet so manches darauf hin (Juliette.cab --> google mal danach --> das meiste ist in Französisch, aber die datei passt - ich habe sie mir von einer Seite geholt zum probieren und mein antivir meldet das Gleiche). Sind hierzulande eher wenig bekannt... (ein anderes Dingens hat antivir gar nicht gemeldet, dieses hotbar-Zeugs hb... nicht uninteressant...) 

Loswerden tut man die aber wie alle anderen auch, vielleicht reicht ja sogar das Löschen des Internetcaches aus !? (mal probieren)

1. www.hijackthis.de --> downloaden, log-Datei hier posten,. auf Experten warten

(und/oder)
2. ad-aware & spybot downloaden
( http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php )

3. Im abgesicherten Modus (und deaktivierter systemherstellung) starten (--> http://www.bsi.bund.de/av/texte/wiederher.htm ), dann löschen, dann Virenscan und wiederholen.

4. dies gilt nur im Falle, dass keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat.

5. falls keine Lösung (oder sowieso): hier auf Experten warten. Ich bin keiner.

P.S.: Die Franzosen, dieses lustige Volk:


> Sie haben eine langsame Verbindung ? Klicken Sie hier für eine Optimale Verbindung


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

P.S.: @carpediem [...] ?????

(Dieses Dialerfenster kriegt man nicht durch die Datei auf Deinem PC, also keine Sorge. Sollte aber zufällig eine seltsame Verbindung auf Deiner nächsten Telefonrechnung auftauchen, dann... carpe carpe diem...)

Zur Nummer:


> Note: The telephone number entered most likely does not exist. Should this be incorrect, be sure to notify us.


0037270220706
Könnte Tartu in Estland sein.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Ohgott!!!
Was bedeutet denn das???
Habe ich da bei jeder Verbindung ins Internet über einen Dialer eingewählt?

Und wie komme ich denn zu erotischen od.porn. Inhalten?

Bin echt geschockt!!!!!

Habe den Internet-Cache gelöscht und Virenscan laufen lassen. Es wurde nichts mehr gefunden. Ist dann alles erledigt??

Und wie wird meine nächstre Tel. Rechnung aussehen??

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe
mama88


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Oktober 2005)

mama88 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Und wie wird meine nächstre Tel. Rechnung aussehen??
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe
> mama88


Auch da haben wir etwas,  unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten . Die blaue Schrift anklicken und schon geht er auf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

@mama88:
1. Deine Antivirmeldung bedeutete, dass das Teil im Internetcache war, _nicht, dass es gewählt hat_
2. Das mit der seltsamen Telefonnummer war nicht das, was Du auf dem PC hattest, sondern ein Dialer, der von dort kam, wo (auch) die juliette.cab herkommt. Und zwar offenbar recht exklusiv.
(kann man über google testen:
1. google [juliette.cab] = 66 Fundstellen
2. google [juliette.cab - par**voy***.com] = 8 Fundstellen

3. Da Du jetzt keine Dateien mehr drauf hast, ist das für Dich erst einmal erledigt. Kannst Du bitte mal kucken, ob dieses andere Zeugs noch da ist?

```
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\Z1AK5OAJ
hbtools[1].cab
ArchiveType: CAB (Microsoft)
--> HbTools.inf
HINWEIS! Der Archivheader ist defekt
--> hbinstie.dll
HINWEIS! Der Archivheader ist defekt
```

4. Ich habe leider nicht deutlich genug gemacht, dass man das Zeugs besser verschiebt oder umbenennt, ehe man es völlig löscht (für den Fall, dass eine Einwahl möglich gewesen wäre). Aber ich denke mal, dass das nicht passiert ist - und wenn, steht in der von "Der Jurist" verlinkten "Ersten Hilfe" genug drin, wie man sich wehren könnte gegen Überraschungen auf der Telefonrechnung. Vielleicht solltest Du auch in nächster Zeit am Telefon vorsichtig sein, wenn jemand nach Deiner Adresse fragt (ist nur so eine Idee)


*************************************
für Betroffene nicht direkt interessant:
*************************************
5. (an die anderen Mitleser): Kennt jemand dieses hbtools-Teil? Nein, ich werde nicht spekulieren und nein, ich werde keine Linkorgien machen... [bekannte Konstellation: Firmenadresse NY, Firmenname [***.com inc] --> Delaware]

Die Herstellerfirma der "H**bar" (hbtools.cab) hat mehrere juristische Aktionen gegen Virenschutzfirmen angestrengt, weil deren Schutzprogramme dieses Teil als "gefährlich" einstufen und entfernen. Symantec (--> Norton AV) wiederum hat gegen die Firma geklagt, um gerichtlich entscheiden zu lassen, ob man diese "toolbar" als "schädlich" einstufen kann.

siehe hier (Englisch: Symantec v. [Herstellerfirma von hbtools])

auch Lavasoft (--> ad-aware!) hat(te?) einen Rechtsstreit mit der Firma (seit 2003) und die Virenschutzfirma "Sunbelt" hat im Mai 2005 in einer ausführlichen Stellungnahme an die Firma [...] ihre Gründe deutlich gemacht, warum an der Einstufung akls "gefährlich" festgehalten wird.
siehe pdf-Datei in Englisch

Bewertung des Chaoten: interessant!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Mensch, vielen, vielen Dank. Da bin ich erst mal beruhigt.

Habe AntiVir nochmal laufen lassen. Ergebnis:

3971 Verzeichnisse wurden durchsucht
80667 Dateien wurden geprüft
   0 Warnungen wurden ausgegeben
   0 Dateien wurden gelöscht
   0 Viren bzw. unerwünschte Programme wurden repariert
   0 Viren bzw. unerwünschte Programme wurden gefunden

Also scheint das andere auch weg zu sein.

Gruss
Mama88


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2005)

Danke für Deine Mithilfe und weiterhin frohes Surfen!


----------

